#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  DJ Sanghvi Mumbai btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## jaivinder

*DJSCOE Mumbai Year of Establishment:* 1994.

*DJSCOE Mumbai Affiliation:* University Of Mumbai.

*DJSCOE Mumbai Mode Of Admission:* MHCET.

*DJSCOE Mumbai Cut Off 2012:* Last Cut Off admitted through MHCET was around 105 Marks.

*DJSCOE Mumbai Branches In Engineering:*


Chemical EngineeringElectronics EngineeringProduction EngineeringBiomedical EngineeringElectronics and Telecommunication EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical Engineering
 
*The details of Companies/Industries that visited the institute for final placement of 2015 batch (Year 2014-15)*

 *Sr. No.* 

*Name of Company* 

*Number of Students placed* 

*Salary offered* 
*CTC in LPA* 


1.

Morgan Stanley

2

13.5


2.

JP Morgan Chase Tech.

13

10.00


3.

Directi

5

10.4


4.

Browser Stack

1

10.0


5.

Diebold

6

6.0


6.

Blue Star Ltd.

12

4.7


7.

ZS associates

10

7.5


8.

Tata Consultancy Services

220

3.20


9.

Earnst and Young

6

3.5


10

Oracle Financial Solutions

5

4.1


12

CapGemini

45

3.10


13

Igate Patni

23

3.4


14

MUSIGMA

25

6.0


15

Dolat Capital

2

5.25


16

Persistent Technology

1

4.2


17

Zycus Infotech.

2

3.8


18

Petrofac

2

3.2


19

Quantiphi

1

4.5


20

Ariston Capital

0

4.2


21

Octane Tech.

1

6.5


22

Godrej and Boyce

3

4.0


23

Jacobs Engineering

8

3.3


24

IBEXI

5

4.2


25

Seclore Tech.

2

5.6


26

Aker Power Gas (P) Ltd.

2

3.4


27

ICICI Prudential

8

3.6


28

Indus Valley Partners

2

6.0


29

Hindustan Unilever Ltd.

0

5.85


30

ACG Wordwide

2

4.5


31

Mastek Ltd.

1

3.3


32

VISTAR

1

3.0


33

DCB Bank

2

4.0


34

Edelweiss

7

5.5


35

BNP Paribas

6

5.0


36

ICB Technimont

1

3.85


37

Imaginarium

1

3.5


38

Atidan Software (P) Ltd.

1

3.6


39

College Pond

2

3.6


40

Halftick (P) Ltd.

3

6.0


41

Cimpress (P) Ltd.

1

3.0


42

Amdocs India (P) ltd.

5

5.2


43

L&T-IES

5

3.0


44

SNC Lavalin

#

3.0


45

Reliance Retail Ltd.

5

3.1


46

Visa Inc.

2

6.0


47

IBM

1

3.0


48

Avalon Global Research

4

3.0


49

Aspiring Minds

#

11.48


50

SAP Labs

#

8.75


51

Riddhim and Siddhim (P) Ltd.

1

3.0


*Total* 

*464** 

 










 
*Fees:* Rs. 160000/- per year

*DJSCOE Mumbai Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Library:* The Manubhai P. Knowledge Centre library is situated on the first floor of the college building. It is facilitated with reprography and Wi-Fi network connection. There are about 17,000 books, 70 printed journals and magazines (national and international) with four online databases: IEEE, IEL Online, ASME, ACM, and Springer Link.

*DJSCOE Mumbai Hostel & Mess Facilities:* NA.

*DJSCOE Mumbai Address:* Swami Vivekanand Road, Vile Parle West, Mumbai, MH 400056, India.







  Similar Threads: Veermata Jijabai Technological Institute Mumbai B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Fr.CRCE Mumbai,btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities RAIT Mumbai,btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities DJ Sanghvi Mumbai btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Institute of Chemical Technology Mumbai University Mumbai btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

